# Newbie: Moding a Tracker V12



## crashbuilder (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there,

I’m new to this forum and boating in general so I hope my questions aren’t too silly.

Some Background
I live in Barbados but I’ve lots of family in the Bahamas …. I try to spend as much time there as possible. I bought a Tracker V12 back in April and had it shipped to Eleuthera. Over the Easter vacation I ran the boat for a few days and decided that tiller steering just wasn’t for me! The boat’s quite stable with two people 1 in the bow the other at the stern; but when I tried to run by myself it was absolutely scary. 

On one particular day I ran about 20min down wind did a little fishing and then headed back. There was a slight breeze and light chop but I just couldn’t keep the boat on plane. I’d start to accelerate the bow would go scary high then all of a sudden I’d pop on to plane the boat would start skipping around, I’d start sliding back and forth on the bench seat while trying to keep a straight course. Needless to say, I’d lose my nerve throttle down and start the process all over again; eventually I gave up and just puttered back to the house…. It took about and hour!

Anyway I decided right then and there that at the first opportunity I’d put in a floor/sole, convert her to rotary steering and remote throttle.

Here are some pics:
https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0boatpicmt3.jpg

https://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sideplanviewstc0.jpg

https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=constructionsketchtr9.jpg

I’ll be spending 3 weeks with the boat next month and hope to do the conversion then.
Eleuthera is a small island, while there are marine supply places close by they’re expensive so I hope to order everything ahead of time.

A couple of questions:
1. It seems most people are using stainless steel screws to mount things to the hull. So I take it there are no issues with galvanic corrosion or would aluminum screws be better?
https://www.aluminumfastener.com/productsmain20.htm
2. The boat will be used once or twice a year and stored in an enclosed garage for the rest of the year. I was thinking with all that down time carpet over marine ply might be a good way to go. Easy to finish, and lots of time to dry out… any thoughts?
3. The main floor/sole area is only 3 1/2’ x 3 1/4’ will 3/4” marine ply be strong enough without bracing?
4. What do you think of my plan to keep the sole in place? I was figuring on 7-8 sheet metal screws into each bench seat. Any alternate suggestions.
5. I’m planning on doing the console in 1/2” outdoor ply, will several coats of enamel suffice or should I coat with polyester or epoxy resin first?
6. This is the steering system I’m looking at …any thoughts
https://boatstoreusa.com/productdetail.asp?urll=Teleflex_Rotary_SS-137_steering_system_(With_Wheel)&ProductID=780

7. For the throttle I want to use BRP accessories so there are no cable compatibility issues; I’ve been looking at this one part # 0174229 Anyone know if this is suitable for mounting on the right side of console? https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=throttlebf6.jpg

Sorry for all the questions but any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard Crashbuilder!

My wife tells me Barbados is beautiful. I would love to go there one day for vacation. Been to Bahamas and would love to go there again! :beer:

Your boat is awesome! Good luck with your mods. I am hoping the experts chime in and give you there opinion.

I must say though..You are planning on sinking allot of money into a 12 footer. The steering alone is allot of $$$. I am not trying to deter you, but are you willing to spend the time and $$$ to use it once or twice per year? 

Jim


----------



## crashbuilder (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.

“You are planning on sinking allot of money into a 12 footer”

Yeah I know but it’s been my dream for the past 30 yrs to own a boat; now I do and I want to do it up right! I was even considering electric start but that costs more than the hull.

It didn’t seem worth it to have a boat here at home … the fishing pales in comparison to the Bahamas and in Eleuthera there are all sorts of secluded beaches, cays and rocks that are only accessible by water.

Well I’ve got an answer to one of my questions already; called a BRP dealer and he suggested the “Concealed Side Mount” for console applications.

I also got the cost of outdoor carpet in the Bahamas … it’ll cost me @$250 just to do the main sole. Anyone know if that “Speaker Cabinet Carpet” could be used as a substitute …or not durable enough. I might just have to paint it!


----------



## minicuda (Sep 3, 2008)

welcome. looks like you have some great plans. the steering system you have choosen will work great for sure. It looks extremly nice. I used a teleflex system that is not hydraulic. It was under 200.00 usd, you may be able to save some money by not going hydraulic.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2008)

good lord that is a deep looking boat - is that made especially for rough waters??


----------



## crashbuilder (Sep 3, 2008)

That link to the steering system doesn't seem to be working I'll try again.

https://boatstoreusa.com/productdetail.asp?urll=Teleflex_Rotary_SS-137_steering_system_(With_Wheel)&ProductID=780

I don't know if it designed for rough water but it cuts thru chop quite nicely with two or more people onboard.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 3, 2008)

welcome,nice deep boat


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, and cool rig! I'd steer away from using just plain "speaker cabinet carpet". You may want to find some marine grade carpet (rubber-backed stuff & applied with outdoor carpet glue), as it may hold-up better in the salt water environment.................or, as you mentioned, paint the sole ,using some durable enamel non-skid paint. 8) . You're probably already aware of this, but be sure and give the boat (and trailer if you use one) a good washing/rinsing-off with freshwater when done boating/fishing


----------



## ben2go (Sep 3, 2008)

Most speaker cabinet/box carpet doesn't have a backing and the carpet that does will hold water and cause mold issues.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 3, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Most speaker cabinet/box carpet doesn't have a backing and the carpet that does will hold water and cause mold issues.



Wouldn't carpet w/o a backing hold water under it against whatever it's mounted to, _and_ possibly show wear & tear quicker? Just curious.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > Most speaker cabinet/box carpet doesn't have a backing and the carpet that does will hold water and cause mold issues.
> ...



Yes,that was the point I was trying to make.I have a hard time getting thought to text.


----------



## crashbuilder (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks again for the welcomes

I agree speaker carpet is out. I'll just put on a couple coats of decent marine paint.

Yeah .. wash down and general maintenance are very important in the salt .... I spent the entire last day of my trip washing down the boat, flushing the motor, adding gas treatment and on and on! It is work ... but no pain no gain!

Any input on the other stuff?

Like does anyone have ideas for a really light main sole so I can put some heavy wood up front to balance the boat out. Because as my plans stand the boats balance might move aft a bit ... but at least with this setup I'll have a sole and something to hold on to!


----------



## crashbuilder (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm hoping I didn’t overwhelm you guys with all my questions. Maybe I should tackle this in small installments.

The sole is kind of bugging me do you think my method of holding it in place will work? Is there a better solution?


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 4, 2008)

*Nice boat! Just setting in the water it appears to be extremely light in the bow. You need to distribute some weight towards the bow. If you mentioned adding a trolling motor & battery (or 2) I missed it, but would be a start.*

A couple of questions:
1. It seems most people are using stainless steel screws to mount things to the hull. So I take it there are no issues with galvanic corrosion or would aluminum screws be better?
https://www.aluminumfastener.com/productsmain20.htm
*Stainless will be fine, and the stronger choice*

2. The boat will be used once or twice a year and stored in an enclosed garage for the rest of the year. I was thinking with all that down time carpet over marine ply might be a good way to go. Easy to finish, and lots of time to dry out… any thoughts?
*Seems like materials in your area are somewhat expensive, so I don't think I'd spend the extra for marine-grade plywood, just seal it good prior to applying carpeting. Perhaps some of the truck bed-liner might be a less-expensive option, and it could be washed-off.*


3. The main floor/sole area is only 3 1/2’ x 3 1/4’ will 3/4” marine ply be strong enough without bracing?
*Not unless the decking sets directly on the floor, which in your boat it won't. So you'll need to add some framing under it for support.*


4. What do you think of my plan to keep the sole in place? I was figuring on 7-8 sheet metal screws into each bench seat. Any alternate suggestions.
*From what I saw, the sole will set on the floor (on framing) and you'll add something (aluminum or wood) to the top of it, fastened to the side of the seats to hold it (sole) down, looks fine to me. Or use a piece of aluminum angle & let the deck set on it, then screw thru the deck into the angle.*


5. I’m planning on doing the console in 1/2” outdoor ply, will several coats of enamel suffice or should I coat with polyester or epoxy resin first?
*I believe I would, it'll protect it & make for a nicer finish.*

6. This is the steering system I’m looking at …any thoughts
https://boatstoreusa.com/productdetail.asp?urll=Teleflex_Rotary_SS-137_steering_system_(With_Wheel)&ProductID=780
*Can't help you there*

7. For the throttle I want to use BRP accessories so there are no cable compatibility issues; I’ve been looking at this one part # 0174229 Anyone know if this is suitable for mounting on the right side of console? https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=throttlebf6.jpg
*Looks like you've already got an answer, but I couldn't have been of help there either.*

Sorry for all the questions but any input would be greatly appreciated.
*No need to be (sorry), there's a great bunch here who are more than willing to help, offer advice, and more than willing to give a pat on the back

ST*


----------



## crashbuilder (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow ... thanks so much for all the input.

I'll take my time and digest it.

I''ll be sure to post as other questions arise.


----------



## crashbuilder (Sep 8, 2008)

If i take this approach:

"use a piece of aluminum angle & let the deck set on it, then screw thru the deck into the angle"

Will aluminum 3/16" pop rivets be adequate? 

Bear in mind that the sole will really rest on the chines and the sole is then screwed to the aluminum angle so it stays put.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 8, 2008)

3/16" (every 3-4" or so) would be fine, but I'd use stainless steel rivets & back them (behind the seat if you can reach them) with stainless steel washers.

ST


----------



## crashbuilder (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi guys, mw again ....

I’m making some progress. I’m currently in Vancouver and managed to get a local dealer to order my BRP parts. So I’m currently in possession of the remote conversion kit, control cables and a concealed port / starboard control unit.

Well, as usual, I’ve got more questions. 

I got this control unit:

https://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=remotecontroldz3.jpg

BRP Part # 5006561

Problem is when I check the manual it indicates that that the body (casing) of the controller can only be mounted + or – 30 degrees from horizontal. I don’t get it. The interface between the lever and the control box is a series of notches or splines and the lever mechanism allows 180 degrees of movement. Why can’t I mount the control box vertically and shoot my cables straight down under the sole? Isn’t it just a matter of aligning the lever and splines so that neutral is in the vertical position?

I don’t know if I’ve explained that very well, but it seems if the lever can be positioned on the splines to accommodate a total of 60 degrees of casing alignment. Why can’t I just mount the casing vertically (90 degrees) and position the lever to suit? 

If I have to exit the console at -30 degrees, in a center console configuration, I’ll be forever stepping over the cables … not clean. I want to go straight down, inside the console, and then start my bends under the sole. It’s a small boat; I want all cables, in the cockpit area, under the sole.

Any ideas / suggestions?

PS: getting to the backside of the bench seats will be virtually impossible so straight pop rivets .. I guess


----------



## crashbuilder (Oct 31, 2008)

Well just got back from the Bahamas on Tuesday. What a pain in the butt. Trying to do these mods in the backwoods of the Bahamas was really frustrating. 

I was looking forward to 2 weeks of leisurely building and fishing but what I got was 14 days of stress. I traveled with some basic tools, fasteners and 2 x 2 aluminum angle. But I was completely unprepared for the obstacles I would face.

No 3/4” marine ply was available so I had to use 1/2” with 1”x2” battens for stiffening. This ate up about 40 of my SS screws.

No Epoxy resin available had to use polyester.

Velcro sanding disks just weren’t up to the task of heavy duty sanding

Every time I needed something I had to drive 45 min then take a ferry to the next island. That sure used up a lot of time and energy.

The throttle and shift cables I bought in Vancouver were the wrong ones. Turns out the Johnson 15hp 4 stroke uses different cables from the rest of the engine line.

Well the list goes on and on; but I did make some progress. I’d really hoped to get her in the water this trip but I’d say I was easily 2 days off that goal.

Anyway the soles are in, the console is complete (except for the remote control), the trailer was shortened and the steering works.

I need a vacation!


----------



## phased (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking really good. Nice job.


----------



## crashbuilder (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks ... a real labor of love! Can't wait to get back and finish up.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice job =D>


----------



## Zum (Oct 31, 2008)

Man,real nice work you did there.
Looks professional what done so far.


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 31, 2008)

Lookin schweeet Crashbuilder! Keep the pics coming.

I would put a bimini on that mutha...


----------



## crashbuilder (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks again guys

Don't know about the bimini, do they come this small? Would it slow me down? I'm only running 15hp.

I've also been thinking about rod holders ... my first choice is the left side of the console, but with such limited space they might be a bit of a hazard. Off the stern might work as well but it's still a pull start setup, so I'm not sure if I want to clutter that area ... any other suggestions?


----------



## big-jon-man (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's a great place to find bimini tops and all kinds of stuff for your boat. They specialize in jon boats. Great people to deal with. Bought my boat from them. www.akmccallumco.com
Good luck with your build.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 1, 2008)

crashbuilder said:


> Thanks again guys
> 
> Don't know about the bimini, do they come this small? Would it slow me down? I'm only running 15hp.
> 
> I've also been thinking about rod holders ... my first choice is the left side of the console, but with such limited space they might be a bit of a hazard. Off the stern might work as well but it's still a pull start setup, so I'm not sure if I want to clutter that area ... any other suggestions?



Sure it will slow you down when it's up, but you don't have to leave it up all the time. That's the beauty of a bimini. You'll just be glad you have it when you get tired of sitting in the sun or a rain comes.


----------



## crashbuilder (Nov 3, 2008)

I’m fretting here …

I’d read all this stuff about what ply to use on jon boat builds prior to starting this project. I settled on marine ply, it’s supposed to be un-treated and should pose no threat to aluminum. As you might realize, I was on a mission when I went to work on the boat; the builder’s center said they had marine ply …. I bought it …$120 a sheet.

When I was finishing up, a local contractor came by and suggested that my wood wasn’t marine ply. I didn’t think much of it at the time, but now that I’m back home; I’m starting to freak out.

I got a family member to call the hardware store; all they could say was that it was AB ply “specially for boats”. Can I relax? Should I be freaking out?

Is this stuff going to eat my boat?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 3, 2008)

i would call the place you bought it at and confirm that it is marine grade and have them verify it 120,00 a sheet is alot of money


----------



## crashbuilder (Nov 4, 2008)

Good News ....

The builder's center says they don't have a lot of info on the ply but it's untreated .... I can sleep tonight!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 4, 2008)

good to here it


----------



## crashbuilder (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I think I’m done! If that’s possible on a boat mod!

Just spent 2-1/2 weeks in the Bahamas finishing up my build. Last time I was there I thought I was 2 days shy of completion … boy was I wrong; everything takes at least twice as long as you estimate.

Didn’t have that much to do this trip but it sure ate up a lot of time.

Seat Cushions
Last time I ran the boat I used those flotation seat cushions. They do protect your butt when things get a bit choppy but … they look like sh*t and tend to slide all over the place when they get wet. I got a local (Barbados) upholstery guy to make up some vinyl cushion covers for me. I couldn’t get them stuffed because I had to travel with them and completed seats would take up too much space in my suitcase. Once in Eleuthera I bought some more flotation seats chopped them up and stuffed the covers … very comfortable! And they will float if the occasion arises. The covers came with Velcro strips so I just glued and riveted the Velcro to the aluminum bench seats.


Smart Tabs
I’m a believer; these things are fantastic. Before the mods the boat was virtually impossible to drive single-handed. The nose would point skyward and by the time you got up to speed the hull would be bouncing all over the place. The tabs work great. Boat planes in half the time with a nice bow low attitude. However I’d suggest that you get the conversion bracket that makes the tabs retractable. I’m new to this, but it seems that boats this size are very sensitive to weight distribution and sea conditions.

I figured this out: 
Single-handed you want tabs down …boat runs like a dream
Calm seas, two guys in the back tabs down… you make great speed but a bit tippy
Rougher seas, one guy up front, one in the back… tabs up … or you get pretty wet

You need to play with it to find the right balance.

Engine Issues
She just wouldn’t start, spent an entire day working on it and even called a local guy to come take a look …no luck, just wouldn’t turn over. He claimed the spark was erratic. Unbolted the engine, lifted the floor, pulled all the cables, put the engine in the jeep drove to the ferry to go see the dealer. Technician on the next island says “you shouldn’t have any problems; these are very reliable engines” He grabs the pull start and the engine starts and idles perfectly … day lost! Go figure!


Throttle Controller
Decided on a BRP side mount concealed controller. Nice thing about it is that it can be configured any number of ways …port / starboard. My set-up was a bit unusual, I mounted it backwards and pointing down to the floor. A bit odd, but it allowed me to shoot the cables forward inside the console and down through the sole then back to the engine. My dealer on Spanish Wells did a great job setting it up! Ron’s Marine is a class act. 

Grab Bar
Got this as a freebie …. old client of mine .. did some brochures for him. Originally he said he’d do it for material costs only. Turns out he had a bigger heart, gave it to me for free!

Got home with my new grab bar …. built to spec. but doesn’t fit in my suitcase! Had to cut it in half and improvise a coupler with some bigger tubing.

School buddy of mine came down for the trip. He wasn’t much help with the set-up but he did add his opinion when it came to the grab bar. I was just going to mount it vertically at the front of the console. No way … he started talking about “stand-up driving” and not using the steering wheel as a lever when getting up in the boat … made sense.

Mounted the bar at an angle and as high as possible … you can now hold the bar while standing and drive the boat. Works a treat! Very useful when navigating the shallow channels and trying to get back to the ramp. Standing up and having a good hand-hold makes the trip very easy.

I was pretty surprised with it’s utility.. even while planning, in choppy seas, I could stand up and drive the boat. An upright position really helps you read the waves …. you can see properly negotiate the swell.

Maiden Voyage
Arranged with my aunt’s husband for a lift to the ramp, we don’t have a vehicle with a hitch. Got to the launch site but it turned out that a bit too much rum and conch salad the night before had my buddy feeling a bit green. 

My Mom steps up and says she won’t let me go alone … that’s mothers for you! We had a blast, smooth seas, sunshine the whole bit. We ran the full length of Current Island (8 miles) , did some fishing (grilled Spanish mackerel for dinner) and cruising, basically we had a great time. We saw rays, 2 basking dolphins and a few sea eagles. I’m glad I own a boat!

Who did most the driving? My 75 year old Mom; 10 mins. out I made the mistake of offering her the wheel … my error … she loved it. No way she was going to spend 2+ hrs at the tiller of my “old” boat, my mods made the boat family friendly. I only regained control when we headed back to the ramp.

General
Well let’s add it up …. so far my Mom, sister, brother in law, school buddy, uncle, 3 nephews and 3 aunts have sat at the helm of this little jewel …. and had a blast. Not bad, family, friends, beautiful surroundings and a TIN BOAT!

I want to thank all those who have contributed to this project and encourage all those “sideliners” to get out there and build yourself a boat! With the help of this forum I’ve managed to plan my dream boat from my desktop then go out there and do it!. 

This forum is a fantastic resource for those of us who would otherwise lack the confidence and knowledge to “make it yourself” … a Boston whaler would be nice, if I could afford it, but no Whaler is going to do 21.2 mph (GPS) on a 4 stroke 15hp engine!

Thanks so much Guys!

Sorry if the pics suck….. I was having too much fun!

Crashbuilder

Can’t wait for the next time!




[/img]


----------



## Zum (Apr 20, 2009)

Good to hear from you again and great story.(love how mom took control)
Sounds like your real happy with boat and how it handles.
The pictures look good,only wish they where bigger.
Glad everyone loves your boat.


----------



## crashbuilder (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Zum,

Hope these images are a little better

Crash


----------



## Zum (Apr 21, 2009)

I can see your mods alot better,thanks.
Those seats look nice and soft,perfect for the chop.
Glad you really like the trim tabs,I've never seen them in person.

Take some pictures sometimes of the types of fish you catch or see.
And man I'm jealous of your water.


----------



## crashbuilder (May 27, 2022)

How about an update …
Years have flown by and I haven’t spent enough time with this little gem. Indeed haven’t been back to the Bahamas since Covid hit. Over the years there have been a couple of mods / additions.

Stern rod holders
Custom plexi windshield – should have done this sooner
Stirrup / ladder – I swim out to it every morning and boarding got more difficult as the years passed

She’s held up well with very few issues. Some engine gumming after long periods in storage .. that’s about it. Unfortunately she now lives outside, after over a decade in a comfy closed garage.
Guess I was just sitting here and a wave of nostalgia brought me back to this site, so much useful info that gave me inspiration to pull this off ….


----------



## LDUBS (May 31, 2022)

Nice rig - thanks for the update. The pic's are terrific.


----------



## Tin Man (Jun 9, 2022)

Enjoyed your build thread! Your boat mods look great. =D> 

These tinnies are definitely fun to work on and can become an obsession! :mrgreen: 

BTW....You boat and fish in awesome waters! :beer: 

Pics are fantastic...my favs are the last two...youngster holding the fish and the boat at anchor with partial tree image at right. :beer: 

Continue sharing your mods and pics; that's what this website is for...sharing and helping others.


----------

